# Dually, rope halter or kemp controller



## KDaly (9 March 2015)

I bought a 9yo 12.1hh Welsh B mare for my daughter back in November. She is a really genuine and loving pony but sooo much greener than we had realised. Turns out she was not broken until 6yrs. She is very nervy and absolutely refuses to have her back feet done (but has never attempted to kick or bite). Anyway, I digress ... this is our first pony and has proven to be a very steep learning curve :/
I realise that I need to do a lot of work with her and so I have been wondering which type of headcollar would give me the most control whilst not being too complicated for a beginner to fit/adjust and not too harsh for the pony?

Thanks


----------



## wench (9 March 2015)

Possibly a rope halter... but before you use any of these kind of tools, watch as many videos on youtube as possible, or get a groundwork instructor to come and show you how they work.


----------



## JillA (9 March 2015)

If she is your first pony, you might find it very useful to get a properly trained Intelligent Horsemanship Recommended Associate out for a session or two. Most aren't expensive and I think you will find it is money well spent - they'll teach you how to use a dually or a rope halter and how to use your body language to give the pony confidence and trust. Most of the UK is within the reach of one or another http://www.intelligenthorsemanship.co.uk/specialist-horse-training.html 
Good luck, you will find it is a fascinating journey


----------



## flirtygerty (9 March 2015)

JillA said:



			If she is your first pony, you might find it very useful to get a properly trained Intelligent Horsemanship Recommended Associate out for a session or two. Most aren't expensive and I think you will find it is money well spent - they'll teach you how to use a dually or a rope halter and how to use your body language to give the pony confidence and trust. Most of the UK is within the reach of one or another http://www.intelligenthorsemanship.co.uk/specialist-horse-training.html 
Good luck, you will find it is a fascinating journey
		
Click to expand...

This, I have a young cob who started 'misbehaving' when out, I brought in an IH instructor, who watched me longrein my lad, saw his behaviour and explained that he didn't understand what I was asking of him and was getting frustrated, then showed me how to correct it, he is my first baby and I didn't want to risk spoiling him, hence the help, worth every penny and I gained a friend


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 March 2015)

A simple rope halter, such as those used by farmers, is very easy to use and very cheap to buy.  I find that the thicker the rope the more comfortable the halter is for the pony and the less damage can be done by the handler.  I would steer very clear of anything made of thin rope, which cuts into the pony and is counter-productive.  It might well be worth asking someone more experienced to show you how to use it but I assume there is someone experienced on your yard.


----------



## Shay (10 March 2015)

I was going to post to avoid rope halters and the kemp controller at all costs - but  actually  Pearlsinger is right - I  had forgotten about the thick rope livestock  style  halters.  The thin rope style  with the knots is designed to bite into the horse's face and cause pain.  I'm sure it can be used well by those who follow  a particular discipline - I just haven't seen that myself and it  is  too easy to misuse.  The kemp controller similarly - its designed for a different  purpose.  The thick livestock halter is certainty  more gentle; I'm not sure about how  much additional control that might  give - but that is my lack of experience with  it as a tool.  Personally I  use a dually.  I can understand the logic behind it and I have  had good experiences with it myself.  If you buy it from IH  direct  it comes with  an instructional video too.  (Top Tip - don't leave them unattended on your horsebox/ trailer at shows.  They are expensive  and tend  to grow magical little legs and  walk off...)


----------



## BethH (11 March 2015)

I swear by the dually, when my horse was a youngster he wasn't easy!  Chiffney, bridle, be nice rope halter, he tanked off in the lot.  The dually is great, I've had it 10years and won't use anything else. It is sturdy and the rope releases quickly without getting stuck, but you must put it on like a lunging cavesson or it will twist and the pressure will be wrong.  It is the only thing my horse respects and it's a fab training aid for groundwork.  Buy one along with the Kelly Marks "Perfect Manners" Book.  They were both a life saver for me as my horse could understand what I was asking as I learned to ask correctly! Can you tell I had a nightmare 4yr old with serious attitude to contend with!  An IH instructor for a couple of session is a fab idea - so much of horsemanship is common sense with a firm but fair empathetic attitude.

Wishing you the best of luck


----------



## oldie48 (12 March 2015)

Having been in a similar position many years ago I bought  Richard Maxwell halter and video. I have continued to use the halter over the years with several horses that proved difficult to  load. I think it's probably very similar to the dually. As a completely inexperienced mother of a child that was very keen to ride I was fortunate to come across an excellent trainer who not only turned my daughter into a decent rider but also gave me massive help in handling and bringing on some good (but spirited) competition ponies as we couldn't afford to buy a finished pony of the quality she needed. If you lack experience it's worth trying to find someone who can give you some support. Good luck, it was some of the happiest years of my life and although my daughter no longer rides, I do!


----------



## 9tails (12 March 2015)

I can't stand beginners using Dually halters, they are constantly holding the horse too tight and don't reward by letting the rope go slack.  If you get any control halter, and I recommend a rope halter,  please do some homework.  They should only come into play when the horse is misbehaving and you should have a "smile" in the lead as soon as the horse is in the position you want.  I wanted to say as soon as the behaviour is corrected, but that can be misread when retraining is ongoing.


----------



## Palindrome (12 March 2015)

You should be fine with a regular headcollar or her bridle, but use a long-ish lead rope so you have some room if pony fidgets. Don't give a constant pull if pony plants/refuses, get her to move on by lightly tugging on the rope.
For her back legs, worth to be checked by the vet if he hasn't seen her yet, horses often misbehave from pain.


----------



## Casey76 (13 March 2015)

Unless your pony is barging through you/pulling you over, you don't really need a controler head collar.  You can do all of your handling training in a normal headcollar.

Do leading "games" every time you walk her out some where.  Make sure she stays at your shoulder, and doesn't lag behind, or drag you forward all the time.  When you stop, she should stop.  Give her a scratch on the withers and verbal praise every time she gets it right.  Every time she doesn't get it right, ask her to move back to where you want her to be and start again.

It takes time and patience at first, but most ponies soon get the hang of it.  You'll be surprised at how quickly you can start to do these things with first a big long loop in the lead rein, and eventually with no lead rein at all.


----------

